# Verbindung zu Geräten mit gleicher IP aber in unterschiedlichen VLans aufbauen



## Dano (17. Feb 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu in dem Forum und das ist mein erster Post. Sollte ich irgendwelche Regeln nicht einhalten bin ich für jeden Hinweis dankbar.

So nun zu meinem Problem:

Ich habe schon einige Stunden gegoogelt aber ich konnte leider nichts finden. Für unseren Kunden programmiere ich aktuell eine Testsoftware für desen Produkte. Ein Teil der Software ist die automatische Firmware Aufspielung. Der Kunde hat mir einen programmierbaren Switch zur Verfügung gestellt der jedem Port ein eigenes VLan zuweisst. Jedes Gerät das an den Ports angesteckt wird hat die gleiche IP-Adresse.

DIe Verbinung zwischen PC (auf dem die Software dann läuft) und dem Switch erfolgt über einen USB-Ethernet-Adapter. Wenn ich in den Einstellung des Adapter sdie VLanID angeben, kann ich via telnet eine Verbindung mit dem Gerät aufbauen. Also theoretisch funktioniert das vorgegebene System des Kunden.

Meine Frage ist nun, ob es in Java die Möglichkeit gibt eine Verbindung in Abhändigkeit der VLanID aufzubauen. Die grundlegenden Möglichkeiten über IP-Adressen und Ports kenne ich aber bei gleicher IP-Adresse kann ich diese nicht nutzen.

Vielen Dank für jede Hilfe im voraus.


----------



## httpdigest (17. Feb 2020)

For VLAN benötigst du Kontrolle auf OSI layer 2 (ethernet). Und AF_PACKET sockets kann man in Java nicht erzeugen.
Siehe: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/11536232/how-to-open-layer-2-raw-sockets-in-java


----------



## Dano (17. Feb 2020)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Das dachte ich mir schon das Layer 2 nicht möglich ist. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der jpcap-Library und kann mir sagen ob und wie das möglich ist?


----------

